# OTPs/NoTPs



## Ether's Bane (Nov 17, 2013)

Basically, post shippings that you love or hate here.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 17, 2013)

I ship Freddie and I. 

But really, Deacury is pretty adorable.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 17, 2013)

I rarely ever actually ship characters in fiction. In real life, however...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 17, 2013)

I ship all kinds of things, but my perpetual shame of yaoi fangirls always makes me reluctant to post ships. (It's not all slash. Just... Mostly slash.)

The only NoTPs I have are things like main villain/hero or sibling pairs because they squick me. I wouldn't call a ship my NoTP just because I don't ship it though. NoTPs give me a visceral reaction not "meh" or "not my thing" or "shine on you crazy diamond".


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't ship much at all. There are some I can understand more than others, and ones that I'm tired of seeing brought up but don't actually dislike.


However I am prone to people pointing out that a ship is possible within canon which leads me to notice it more in the actual show. An example of that kind is Mugi/Sawako in K-ON.

Then there's ships that make so much sense that I didn't have to know that it was a thing to know that it was a thing. Like Luigi/Daisy. I don't think there's any canon backing that up but it's so obvious. Not sure what Luigi did to merit two statues of him built on Daisy's circuit. (Side note: if Daisy's circuit is owned by Daisy, which if it isn't it makes even less sense for those statues to be there, does that mean it's in Sarasaland?)

Then there's ships that definitely aren't a thing in canon but it's still obvious that people ship them even though I haven't seen people ship them. This is either because the dynamic between the characters is adorable and/or because they have annoy each other all the time or are enemies. Examples of this kind are Spock/McCoy from Star Trek Bashir/Garak from Star Trek DS9.

Then there's real life shippings! I shipped two of my lecturers in my first year. Not sure why, it just popped into my head one day and I found it hilarious.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm an avid shipper.

Here is a list of all my ships, though not all of them qualify for OTP status.

The ones that do are:

Rose  Kanaya
Karkat  Terezi
Terezi  Vriska
Aranea  Meenah
Lyra/Bon-Bon
Vinyl Scratch/Octavia
Kyoko/Homura
Marceline/Princess Bubblegum
Yui/Mugi
Mario/Rosalina
Bianca/Cheren
Jasmine/Volkner
Kyon/Haruhi

As for NoTPs:

Eridan  Sollux (FUCK. THIS. SHIP.)
John  Dave
Pikachu/Buneary
Twilight/Applejack
Madoka/Homura
Sycamore/Lysandre


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 18, 2013)

PikachuxBuneary is adorable, so is SycamorexLysandre, what is wrong with you.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 18, 2013)

Pete/Myka from Warehouse 13 (HG is interested in Myka too, but Pete is the main guy)
Worf/Jadzia
Amy/Rory
Aranea  Meenah
Roxy  Calliope
And when it comes to seeing quadrants outside of Homestuck...
Worf  Martok
Sisko  Jadzia
Doctor  Daleks (Big ship here. The Master is no competition because the Doctor doesn't hate him that much.)

I definitely don't ship obviously incestuous stuff. Why do people even ship the Latis as lovers?


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 19, 2013)

Ben Wyatt and Leslie Knope are my #1 OTP because I just love their chemistry and they are actually a couple in P&R so that makes me happy :'D
Some others include real life shippings including my jazz band teacher and the colourguard instructor for marching band, Cheerliee and Big McIntosh, Nick and Jess from New Girl, etc. etc.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 19, 2013)

sv_01 said:


> *Doctor  Daleks * (Big ship here. The Master is no competition because the Doctor doesn't hate him that much.)
> 
> I definitely don't ship obviously incestuous stuff. Why do people even ship the Latis as lovers?


I ship the Doctor and a Dalek SO MUCH-----
Anyway, I also love:
Derpy WhoovesXDoctor Whooves
PerilXClay (Wings of fire)
OakXBlue (Warriors)
EDIT: Just gonna add this:
DoctorXMaster -runs away-


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh, we're supposed to post all of our shippings?  I should probably read the firstpost a bit better in the future.  :p

Hm, this is kind of hard. 



Spoiler: OTPs



Tierno  Trevor (deal with it).
Also Iris  Shauna (I'm probably the only one that ships this but they're_ essentially the same people_, c'mon guys, also they're both adorable).
Um I adore Ferriswheel shipping (N  Hilda) because it's adorable also.
Still ship Deacury even though they're both dead (John Deacon  Freddie Mercury).
I ship Roger Taylor and everyone because he's a sex god.
Buneary  Pikachu is pretty great.
Also Lysandre and Sycamore is ♪.
Totally shipping Korra  Bolin at the moment, even though it'll never happen, but it would be adorable.
Iris' Axew  Iris' Emolga (I mean come on guys, adorbs).
Mewtwo  Amber ;-;



Also, my experience with shipping, virtually _everyone_ shipped two people in my school, and they didn't really like each other (in fact, they were probably mortal enemies), so no one actually expected it, and then the guy came to school one day and announced that they were _dating_ and it ended in about three days, so I think maybe they did it just to sate people's horrible ships?  They'd still be adorable together, I continue to ship it.  ~



Spoiler: NoTPs



Brian May  Freddie Mercury.
Basically anyone  Ash (I hate Ash so much oh my god).
Dawn  Cynthia (I can't even believe that's a thing).
PalletShipping above all.  Yuck.
Oak  Tracey.
Oak  Delia.
Hell, anything with Oak in it, really.
Cheren  Hilbert.
Max  Jirachi (really?  really???)


And that's about it.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jolty (Nov 19, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> Still ship Deacury even though they're both dead (John Deacon  Freddie Mercury).


deaky isn't dead. he's retired/invisible.

sure is a lot of RPS in here........

and as to not make my post completely off topic, my otp to end all otps is me/clay (pokemon). 
but if that doesn't count, then byron/brandon.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Nov 19, 2013)

NOTPs: 
Hinata X Komaeda
Mako X Korra 
Mako X Asami 

OTPs:
Mako X a rusty knife through the heart
Veigar X Lulu
Naoto X Kanji
Teddie X Everyone
Voltar X Leon
Ness X White Sesame Seed
Nazzy X Fridge
Roxio X Minimoose


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 20, 2013)

shipping real people creeps me way the fuck out to be honest

but then again basically everything i ship is canon so maybe that just says something about me


----------



## Flora (Nov 20, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> Max  Jirachi (really?  really???)


Why is this even a shIP

do i even HAVE any NoTPs? actually well i guess Max/Jirachi counts because WHY.

I'm actually pretty complacent about ships in that I don't exactly have OTPs really? Like I'll be like "aww that's cute" and maybe read fic but I don't know of ones that make me hurt deep inside.

(except my own characters, oddly enough)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't really ship, since I never had any interest in it... I guess I just have no interest in romance Though for some pairings I can see why people like it/think there might be something (even when I disagree)... and for others I just don't see it. Maybe because I'm oblivious to this kind of thing.

As for NoTPs... I'm neutral to most pairings, but real people ships kind of creep me out. Also, I tend to dislike "enemy" pairings, or when one is shown to hate the other.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't really ship, per se. There are some characters that have perfect chemistry together that I can appreciate, but often times these aren't necessarily romantic pairings. For example, I love the relationship between Zuko and Iroh. And I love the relationship between the tenth doctor and Donna. I really get annoyed when some people reduce deep, meaningful relationships into overly saccharine fantasies or "lol they just wanna fuck."

Though I did see this a few days ago and if you don't ship these two then it is scientifically proven that you have no soul.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 4, 2014)

I forgot one: Kurloz/Damara. I haven't seen them interact much, but they could be creepily cute together.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 19, 2014)

Listing all the ships I support would probably take up twelve pages because I see every ship as "cool, this could be really cute!" and the only ones I actively say no to are incest (Pinecest = nopenoPENOPE) and Doey/Zuncan.

My absolutely true OTPs are Zoke (Zoey/Mike from Total Drama, and I refuse to let Duncan be with Zoey because holy fuck they're just friends and Mike and Zoey are so happy TD fandom why) and ShinRan (Shinichi/Ran, did I mention how amazing Detective Conan is?).


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Shauna/Player Character
Vriska  Meenah
The predominated Calliope out there  Lord English (I'm OK with these being sorta related... Might even be a stable time loop. Well, two loops.)


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 19, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Shauna/Player Character
> The predominated Calliope out there  Lord English (I'm OK with these being sorta related... Might even be a stable time loop. Well, two loops.)


I feel as though if this were something that could potentially happen, it would have happened when they were children, at least to some degree.

I'm shipping Roxygen so hard right now.

Karkat  John is pretty great; Spades Slick  Ms. Paint is also adorable.  I really, really like Vriska  Tavros and don't ever want that to stop.  Also, Kanaya  Gamzee.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 20, 2014)

Dazel said:


> Gamzee.


Let's just agree as a collective never to go down this road in canon again okay.

Anyway I'm a pretty boring shipper. I've only ever shipped Homestuck, and even then I only really shipped Rosemary till recently when JohnRoxy also grew massively on me. My only other ship is Vriska  or  Terezi, but recently Meenah  Vriska has grown on me a lot. Dammit.

As for Notps...
Gam.
Fuckin'.
Rezi.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH I already didn't like it before we went over the horrifying consequences in canon, and now that plus what seems to be the Gamzee's Abuse Defense Squad... fuck this ship.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 19, 2019)

I'll post 3 ships i'm generally focused on, for now.

The two I like/love:
Pearlshipping (ashxdawn)
Viewpointshipping (korrinaxme <3)

I HATE:
Amourshipping (ashxserena) (i mean, alone, maybe its not the worst match up but you know what turns me off? the stupid fandom for this ship. its FILLED with BULLIES. I detest bullies. And drama. amourshipping for the lose...to me.....)


----------



## Ys_ (Jul 4, 2020)

Uhhm well, I just felt like saying

Ross x Rachel from friends :') they're really cute when they're together.
And I wish Katara x Zuko had been a thing, mostly because of how they seemed to understand each other near the end.


----------

